# Melamine vs Cabinet



## arendal (Jun 8, 2016)

I am planning to get a bearded dragon at the end of the year, so am planning to start building my enclosure so it's all ready. I have built two melamine enclosures, though I was wondering if there is any preferences/benefits between melamine or an old cabinet?


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 10, 2016)

My personal opinion is melamine is a horrible material to work with, and health risks aside, I think it is ugly and cold. It also swells when exposed to moisture unless properly sealed.

If by "old cabinet" you mean converting an existing tv cabinet or other piece of furniture, go with that. You can find some rather nice ones for not very much on gumtree. After adding a couple of extra bits of timber, air vents, glass and a fresh stain it will end up looking the goods.


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 10, 2016)

100% agree with [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION]. I can't stand melamine enclosures. And if you convert an actual piece of furniture, it will look amazing when displayed in an open area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 11, 2016)

Another vote for cabinets. You can pick up TV cabinets free at kerbside cleanup or pay very little at an op shop. They look great when done up. I have gotten rid of all of my melamine in favour of cabinets.


----------



## Wally (Jun 11, 2016)

Given the apparent addictive nature of the hobby, I'll say this. TV cabinets don't stack as well as melamine cabinets.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 11, 2016)

[MENTION=23869]Wally[/MENTION] that's very true, but pine boxes stack just as well as melamine and look infinitely better!


----------



## Wally (Jun 11, 2016)

Each to their own I guess...


----------



## Ghillies (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm in the process of finishing up a pair of 4x2x2 melamine enclosures, they are going to be pretty heavy and a bit bland looking but these aren't display enclosures and they will stack well.

probably comes down to how you're going to use them (display or not) and your personal taste.

just make sure what ever you use that you seal it well and they should last a long time.


----------



## Wally (Jun 11, 2016)

Outside looks even better if you're able to achieve it.


----------



## arendal (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you ?????? 
I'll have to start watching gumtree for a cabinet I like.


----------



## CaitlinK (Jun 12, 2016)

I bought a converted cabinet from gumtree.com.au! The all Australian, Queensland team who made it are members on there - and delivered!!! And how!
Ms Narelle Robinson (THANKYOU endlessly!) designs & decks out beautiful wooden furniture conversions... much like you're mentioning doing yourself. I couldn't manage a cabinet conversion, and have an obsession with corner cabinetry... She made one into a three level enclosure suitable for reptiles! Perfect!
I have a jungle carpet python, Dreamsss. She was only a hatchling when I collected her from the airport last year (THANK YOU endlessly to her breeder Mr S. Morey!)! She's now over a meter long and has gained a lot of weight! She gets loads of room to exercise and has a secret hidden hide level area. There is a glass fronted main space, which I call the showcase level. It has ventilation & electrical outlet socket things too - which lock up with plugs to prevent the python escaping!
It's my best piece of furniture... even my not too snakey deFacto/Fiance Adric adores it!
Here's a picture of it. I have been slowly improving the interior with a nice substrate, logs, internal light, etc.


The enclosure with plenty of storage space, stands over 2 meters tall and over 1 meter wide! It is about a meter deep too!
Worth so much more than I paid for it!!!!!!
I hope this is useful to you, and thank you for your time and consideration.
Great to share my joy!
Sincerely, from Caitlin.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 12, 2016)

Pieces of furniture are rarely deep enough.
If you prefer looks over function then go with converted furniture,if not make something to suit.


----------



## krazedboarder (Jun 13, 2016)

Melamine enclosures don't look that bad if done properly. And as to swelling issue mdf wil swell most melemine is water resistant these days. I still use waterproof membrane on internal to make 100% water proof


----------

